# Help naming my Grandson



## iplumber (Aug 20, 2012)

My daughter has asked me to help her come up with a name for my Grandson who will be born this month and I need y'alls help. She wants the name to be related to hunting (ducks preferably) so if you will please give your suggestion I would appreciate it.


----------



## stick_slinger (Aug 20, 2012)

Honestly cant think of any other than Hunter or Drake.. Surely wouldnt name him Mallard or Gadwall lol.

CJ


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 20, 2012)

Woody


----------



## CLDUCKS (Aug 20, 2012)

Teal


----------



## CLDUCKS (Aug 20, 2012)

BlackJack


----------



## Brianf (Aug 20, 2012)

Tried to talk my wife into using Guage. She didn't go for it tho. Just a thought.


----------



## CLDUCKS (Aug 20, 2012)

Mojo


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 20, 2012)

Phil


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 20, 2012)

bull neck


----------



## tpj070 (Aug 20, 2012)

cinnamon


----------



## Tommy12 (Aug 20, 2012)

Old squaw


----------



## T.P. (Aug 20, 2012)

Greenhead


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 20, 2012)

Remington


----------



## Barroll (Aug 20, 2012)

If he comes out black id name him Coot.


----------



## fatboy84 (Aug 20, 2012)

Kent

Goose

Topwater

Manatee

Emusmacker


----------



## Russdaddy (Aug 20, 2012)

honker
quack
decoy
lab


----------



## LipRip'r (Aug 20, 2012)

fatboy84 said:


> Kent
> 
> Goose
> 
> ...


----------



## imac985 (Aug 20, 2012)

Orion... the legendary greek hunter!


----------



## CootCartel (Aug 20, 2012)

Ruddy!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Aug 20, 2012)

Jerry or Larry


----------



## GAGE (Aug 20, 2012)

Brianf said:


> Tried to talk my wife into using Guage. She didn't go for it tho. Just a thought.



That is our sons name...GAGE, but from Stephen King's Pet Sematary.


----------



## CLDUCKS (Aug 20, 2012)

Reed


----------



## USMC0321 (Aug 20, 2012)

Cooter


----------



## ThunderRoad (Aug 20, 2012)

Cache


----------



## PSEARCHER (Aug 20, 2012)

Timber


----------



## vrooom (Aug 20, 2012)

Grebe


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 20, 2012)

How about Kevin or David? Remember, he is the person who has to live with a silly name for 75 years.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 20, 2012)

Barroll said:


> If he comes out black id name him Coot.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 20, 2012)

My buddy just had a baby and they named him briar gauge


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 20, 2012)

Avery   or that may be more of a girls name


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Aug 21, 2012)

My wife and I named our son Drake. I thought of it and surprisingly she liked it


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 21, 2012)

Reed isn't bad but like JR says, he has to live with it. Pick it for a nick name.


----------



## rockwalker (Aug 21, 2012)

R ichard
N athan 
T homas


----------



## Havana Dude (Aug 21, 2012)

Deke


----------



## madrabbit (Aug 21, 2012)

jerry russell said:


> How about Kevin or David? Remember, he is the person who has to live with a silly name for 75 years.



Solid Advice here....


----------



## fatboy84 (Aug 21, 2012)

madrabbit said:


> Solid Advice here....



I thought EmuSmacker was a pretty solid suggestion.


----------



## pacecars (Aug 21, 2012)

Fulvous or Widgeon


----------



## pacecars (Aug 21, 2012)

How about Pressed or Peking?


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 21, 2012)

*X2x2x2*



jerry russell said:


> How about Kevin or David? Remember, he is the person who has to live with a silly name for 75 years.


 I am with Jerry. give the child  a name that he can live with.  You name your dog after a duck.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 21, 2012)

01Foreman400 said:


> Woody



I vote for this one WOODY. 
Other Names
Canuler "Can" for Short
Hunter
Blue   Bill  Foreman
Red
Draker
You can name him after me,  Larry a crazy old waterfowler.  

I wish your wife and you best wishes and hope everything comes out great.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## madrabbit (Aug 21, 2012)

fatboy84 said:


> I thought EmuSmacker was a pretty solid suggestion.



I stand corrected!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Aug 21, 2012)

Reed


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 21, 2012)

What are the chances the kid will be born in a trailer?  Because if that's the case, I'd name him Hitch.

If he was born in the backseat of a grey hound bus, you could always name him Greg.


----------



## fatboy84 (Aug 22, 2012)

Skyjacker said:


> What are the chances the kid will be born in a trailer?  Because if that's the case, I'd name him Hitch.
> 
> If he was born in the backseat of a grey hound bus, you could always name him Greg.


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 22, 2012)

fatboy84 said:


>



Greg Allman I think? But only if you're rolling down Hwy 41 at the time!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2012)

Skyjacker said:


> What are the chances the kid will be born in a trailer?  Because if that's the case, I'd name him Hitch.
> 
> If he was born in the backseat of a grey hound bus, you could always name him Greg.





fatboy84 said:


>





bkl021475 said:


> Greg Allman I think? But only if you're rolling down Hwy 41 at the time!






Ohhhhhhhhhhhh, makes sense now . . .


----------



## fatboy84 (Aug 22, 2012)

bkl021475 said:


> Greg Allman I think? But only if you're rolling down Hwy 41 at the time!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh, makes sense now . . .




Nuh uh ....  Dicky Betts wrote and sang Ramblin Man while lead guitarist for The Allman Brothers.


----------



## pacecars (Aug 26, 2012)

Remington, Winchester, Benneli, Beretta, Steel, missed, Can't hit squat, the list goes on


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 26, 2012)

fatboy84 said:


> I thought EmuSmacker was a pretty solid suggestion.



That name is already taken Fatty, and there's only room enough for one Emusmacker in this world.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 26, 2012)

*0h my*



emusmacker said:


> That name is already taken Fatty, and there's only room enough for one Emusmacker in this world.


Whats next


----------



## fatboy84 (Aug 26, 2012)

killer elite said:


> Whats next



Since Emuspanker is being kind of selfish, You wanna share your name with em????   They could name him Killer Elite.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 27, 2012)

*I would not tag a kid with that.*



fatboy84 said:


> Since Emuspanker is being kind of selfish, You wanna share your name with em????   They could name him Killer Elite.


Why not a good bible name like Nimrod. He was a hunter. But whats wrong with James , John, David, Micah,Paul ?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 27, 2012)

killer elite said:


> Why not a good bible name like Nimrod. He was a hunter. But whats wrong with James , John, David, Micah,Paul ?



Those are all great names. But name him Larry and I can say someone name thier son after me.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 27, 2012)

Or you could call hin Fatboy, if Fatty ain't selfish and will share his name.


----------



## fatboy84 (Aug 27, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Or you could call hin Fatboy, if Fatty ain't selfish and will share his name.



I would be honored.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 28, 2012)

*Larry*



Larry Young Jr said:


> Those are all great names. But name him Larry and I can say someone name thier son after me.


 I will name my next son after u


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 28, 2012)

fatboy84 said:


> I would be honored.



That's sweet.


----------



## fatboy84 (Aug 28, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> That's sweet.



Aint it though


----------

